# Salting deer hides



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Heres my question. I would like to preserve a deer hide to hang on my wall. Would just cleaning and salting the hide be sufficient or do i have to go through the entire process of tanning the hide? Keep in mind i have no intentions of selling skins at any time or even expecting a quality professional job when its done. Just wanna make sure the fur stays and it doesnt rot.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Youll have to tan it.

A google search will yield the plethora of tanning methods out there. In the long run, it would probably be easier to send to a commercial tannery. Most taxidermists should have contact information or be able to take care of it for you.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll elaborate on why BBJ just told you to have it tanned.

The reason being, is that even it being in the house with a moderate temperature year round and it not getting to the elements. There will be some bugs that do get into the house and they will start to feed on the flesh side of the hide and eventually you start to see hair falling out, and you'll start seeing more bugs in the house.

The reason for tanning is to lock all the hair into the hide and the preserver that they use deters any bugs. I'd say without tanning it, you'll have a year before the bugs find it and you'll be left with a mess.

There are many different tanneries that will do fur on deer hides and they're pretty reasonable.

xdeano


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I really never considered bugs. Glad i asked before i did something id regret.


----------



## how-to-hunt-rabbit (Apr 12, 2011)

A good question thank you for asking it


----------

